# '67 Drum Brake feel



## Jbednarsh (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey Gang - I'm new to the forum and new to the GTO world in general, I'll do a brief intro after my question.

I recently test drove a '67 vert with an unassisted drum brake setup - my first time driving a drum brake car. Braking to a stop from any speed required some real forethought and distance - they just didn't "bite" like I'm used to on modern disc brake cars. Is that typical of drum brakes on these cars or something I should be concerned about?

Quick intro - I am a lifelong car nut living in a pretty inhospitable place for guys like us, Brooklyn NYC. In addition to the family SUV truckster, I've got an '07 Corvette Z06 that I use mostly for track days and time trials. That tends to be a solo activity for me, which is great for blowing off steam, not so great for sharing family time. I've always admired muscle cars in general, mid/late 60's GTO's in particular. So I'm now in the market for a '67 GTO vert that I can share with my family (wife, two little girls) during spring/summer months. 

I look forward to learning & sharing with the group. The Corvette forum has been an indispensable resource for me over the years, I'm sure this community will be as well.

Thanks,
Jonathan from BK


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

That's because you are supplying all the stopping power with a simple lever (which you probably have not experienced up until now....) and from anything above posted speed they will fade noticeably. Do not despair though it is an easy fix with a 70's GM single piston front disc set-up, they will pretty much bolt right in then get a 70's era booster and a vette two well master and your good to go for hard driving. can do the whole thing for around 500.00 with new parts or cheaper if you can find good used, plenty around in the scrap yards still.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

hey, im from n.y. too, but not the city. gtos dont like stop n go traffic so plan on taking rides upstate to enjoy the car. im only a couple months new to computers and this website but so far i have found their are some REAL gto guys on this website and i enjoy posting and reading their posts. disc or drums, manual or power, driving a gto is a whole nuther world if your used to a'07 vette....rickm.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, what you are experiencing is normal. Both of my GTO's are drum cars, and all of my previous ones were. (I've been a GTO guy since the '70's) I don't mind the drums, as I grew up with them, and didn't own a vehicle with disc brakes until I was in my 30's in the early 1990's. Disc brakes are better, but I have no plans to upgrade. I just drive when I drive these cars, and it's never an issue. I think the current offering of cars with anti-yaw, anti-spin, anti-lock, cruise, I-pod, cup holders, mp3 players, etc, have so many diversionary and desensitizing options that they produce poor drivers. Drivers who can do everything BUT drive the car and still go from A to B. In the old days, you'd wreck the car and learn!!! No hot coffee banging gears in a manual steering, 4 speed, manual drum brake '66 GTO, that's for sure! Anyway, drums are fine if you drive accordingly. I find they are as good as discs around town. Trying to slow down from 120mph is another story, though. Totally inadequate!!


----------



## Jbednarsh (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I feel better knowing this is par for the course, I'll adjust accordingly and try and keep it under 100mph


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Jbednarsh said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. I feel better knowing this is par for the course, I'll adjust accordingly and try and keep it under 100mph


Or you can switch to four-wheel disc brakes and pretty much keep the "look" of a GTO. As you can tell, I'm a resto-mod guy. Good luck with whatever you do.


----------

